

Steve Blank and Ben Horowitz Debate the Tech Bubble - samd
http://www.economist.com/debate/overview/206

======
fragsworth
It seems hard to believe that in only 10 years, people would have forgotten
the last bubble and buy right into the next one.

If there's a bubble in tech, I don't think it can really be that big, because
to some extent it requires a public lack of awareness and caution with respect
to bubbles.

------
fredBuddemeyer
when was the most self aware bubble ever? if there is a difference this time
that's it.

